
My best monitor hack - hammerbrostime
If you code, get computer glasses. They give a slight magnification on the screen, allowing you to use a smaller font-size on the screen. Without the glasses, I can only do practical work with 3 docs simultaneously on my 34&quot; screen. With the glasses, I can comfortably work on 4 docs on the screen width-wise simultaneously.
======
quickthrower2
Any optometrists want to chime in as to whether this a good idea to for many
hours per day over a long time period (say 10 years)?

------
WaltPurvis
Computer glasses are critical for me. Without them I can hardly work on a
computer for more than a few minutes before my eyes start to bother me.

When I first got prescription computer glasses, about five years ago, I tried
to use one set of glasses for both reading and computer work, so they were
calibrated to focus at about 21" (roughly halfway between book reading
distance and my monitor distance). It was a major improvement for my computer
work, but it was noticeably less than ideal for reading.

So last year I just got two pairs of glasses, one focused at 12" for reading
books, the other focused at 30" — the more or less exact distance from my eyes
to my monitors. This was a _huge_ improvement for me. Text on the monitor was
so sharp I could hardly believe it (still is, but now I'm used to it), and my
enjoyment reading books was vastly improved too.

I highly recommend prescription computer glasses if you're getting up there in
years.

------
matt_the_bass
Assuming this has no negative impact on your eyes, this is a clever idea. I’m
not an eye doctor, so I can’t comment on that.

However the price difference between your current monitor and a larger one is
likely less than a good pair of glasses. So maybe just get a better monitor?

~~~
hammerbrostime
At 34", my monitor is already pretty big. Also, my prescription glasses were
pretty cheap @ $50 from eyebuydirect (including shipping).

I see an even bigger boost for the 2 hours I spend on the train during work
days with my 15" laptop.

------
laurentl
While on the subjects of glasses and monitors, what are your thoughts on blue
light filters in glasses?

------
pw
This is a really cool idea. Too bad I already wear glasses. I wonder if it's
bad for your eyes.

~~~
hammerbrostime
My computer glasses are prescription. Next time you get an eye exam you can
just ask your doctor for a prescription for working at your computer. My
vision up close was already pretty-darn good, but the prescription adds just a
hint of clarity (I see the pixels now much more distinctly than I had before).

